
Intel says chips to become slower but more energy efficient - twoshedsmcginty
https://thestack.com/iot/2016/02/05/intel-william-holt-moores-law-slower-energy-efficient-chips/
======
hga
Really, _really_ shallow reporting, for example confounding Moore's Law with
Dennard scaling
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dennard_scaling](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dennard_scaling)).

------
brudgers
Original article at _Technology Review_ :
[https://www.technologyreview.com/s/600716/intel-chips-
will-h...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/600716/intel-chips-will-have-to-
sacrifice-speed-gains-for-energy-savings/)

